# Help me get the nerve!!



## TammyPower (Jan 12, 2004)

(I am 22 and I have had IBS-D for about 3 years. I have decided I cannot live like this anymore.)Obviously we all get uptight going to new places which causes D. Right now I want to see a psychiatrist to get help with anxiety but anxiety sets in when I think about going. I know its the best thing for me to do, but I am frightened to go (mainly afraid of getting D while i'm there!) Please give me some advice on how I work myself up to going there. Also, any advice on stress management and anxiety would be appreciated!


----------



## Knotty (Jan 4, 2004)

The advice I've been given if I'm going out and afraid I'll have D is to take two Imodium before going out. Not only do I do that - but since I have the "spastic" type - I also wear a Depends and take a spare with me. I'm rarely "needed" the Depends but since I've had two "accidents" in public, I'm paranoid. So I wear loose pants and a long top. Otherwise, I'm just too uptight.I know you won't want to wear a Depends ( I'm a lot older) but a couple of Imodium "before" will usually bind you up for a day. Good Luck - and "do" go for the counselling!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you have your attacks at certain times or under specific conditions? For me, the morning was always the absolute worst, but if I skipped breakfast I would have no problems all day. So if you know you have a pattern, schedule your appointment for your best times. Of course, if immodium works for you, take that to stop the D and then go for it. I think psychiatrist are the best doctors in the world so I wish you the best--one of them stopped my D! TAke care.


----------



## Linda C (Aug 29, 2001)

Try not to worry. I think that once you do it, you'll find it's not that big a deal. I go to a psychotherapist every week or two, and it's one of the places I'm least afraid to go to now. At first, I felt like you do, but once I went once or twice, I found that just talking about the "problem" makes the actual physical stuff seem to disappear for a while. Also, the doctor will understand if you have to excuse yourself to use the washroom, and I think just knowing that will help. Go for it. You will be glad you did.Good luck!


----------



## TammyPower (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Guys! Thanks for the replies. I usually get D when I am stressed or worried about have D while I am out somewhere that is foreign to me. I was wondering if there is any particular type of immodium that I should use and is this a drug that can be used daily (or use it only when going to places I call 'foreigh')? I had come to the conclusion that I have anxiety-induced D and was wondering if any of you know if drugs prescribed for anxiety can worsen D?


----------

